# October on Calcasieu



## Cbrashear (Mar 1, 2016)

Big lake and surrounding marshes have been plentiful this October heres some pics to prove it. Still have dates open in November and December. Should only get better
Gills & Bills guide service llc
337-802-6480 capt. Conlon Brashear


























































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

